# Warcraft 3 LAG SPIKE problem!!



## ryanchu2 (Mar 26, 2008)

Okay, so i decided to get on xbox live for cod4. I bought a Linksys Wireless G router to split my direct connect modem (bad idea). It's fairly consistent and i have good speeds and connections, but a problem has erupted on my PC. Warcraft 3 now hates me, i can no longer host (haven't port forwarded yet). When i join any other game i get a very severe lag spike every 30 seconds, 1 minute, or any interval in between.
When i was on my direct modem connection through warcraft, it ran flawlessly.. i used /fps to check my framerate when the spikes kicked in, and it stayed at a stable 64/65 fps.

So im thinking the problem is in my router... Can they be defective? Although the router is wireless, both my xbox and PC are connected through cat6.... I used the Linksys Easylink Advisor , but it seems to be no help ..... i believe i have all the drivers needed and i just dont understand why this problem is so persistant. Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thank you for your time!!!


----------



## ryanchu2 (Mar 26, 2008)

bump?


----------



## CoolKev (Mar 24, 2008)

I would make sure your router firmware is up to date and enable the port forwarding.


----------

